# Underrated Pokemon



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 11, 2021)

Drop any Pokemon you don't see getting enough love, whether it be casually or competitively

I'll start with Mega Houndoom. I starting using one on my competitive sun (weather, not the game) team and the instant base 210 SpAtk (thanks to Solar Power) is fuckin insane. She melts through pretty much anything, regardless of resistances, especially after using Nasty Plot.


----------



## Punji (Mar 11, 2021)

Casually, Bellsprout.





I always liked it, even though it's not the most impressive pokemon there is. Ran with one in my party for a while in one game, he did okay.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 11, 2021)

I pick Beedrill over butterfree any day. 
Nidoking shoulda been the O.G starter like they intended. U_U 
Unknown G is the best out of the Unknowns, but the Unknowns are adorable and deserve love


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

Alolan Persain is pretty epic. I captured one and named her Sassy. She's one of my most reliable Pokemon so far.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 11, 2021)

Just in terms of looks, Breloom! It's got such a cute, unique design, I'm surprised it has so little merch.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sneasel


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

Kabuterimon


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Poochynea.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 12, 2021)

Cubone


----------



## timetodie (Mar 12, 2021)

driflooooon is adorable


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 12, 2021)

Diggersby 10/10 overly underrated.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 13, 2021)

Malamar. LOVE this spooky dude!!!!


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 13, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> View attachment 104360
> Just in terms of looks, Breloom! It's got such a cute, unique design, I'm surprised it has so little merch.


One of my favorite fighting types, it’s so cute!!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> Malamar. LOVE this spooky dude!!!!
> 
> View attachment 104458


Superpower goes brrrrrr


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 13, 2021)

I have very fond memories of having this otter boi as my starter in W2. Samurott’s concept itself is just really cool and I like how it evolves from something cute into something really badass. There are tons of Gen 5 mons that deserve way more appreciation imo. I feel like Game Freak themselves don’t even give Black/White enough attention — for crying out loud, the only Gen 5 Pokemon that got a mega evolution was Audino


----------



## Baalf (Mar 13, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> View attachment 104464
> I have very fond memories of having this otter boi as my starter in W2. Samurott’s concept itself is just really cool and I like how it evolves from something cute into something really badass. There are tons of Gen 5 mons that deserve way more appreciation imo. I feel like Game Freak themselves don’t even give Black/White enough attention — for crying out loud, the only Gen 5 Pokemon that got a mega evolution was Audino



At least the only Pokemon to get a GigantaMax Form outside the first and current generation was a generation 5 Pokemon, although it was Garbodor. Speaking of which...





...he's cute, chonky and badass, but people don't like him because he is a bag of trash.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lopuny.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 14, 2021)

Umbreon. Yeah, I know it's a popular mon, but most tend to drop it out for other mons as of late especially on the competive front (not that I actually get into that side of the series). Got an Umbreon named Tyler that I've had since I picked the games back up in XY, been using 'im in all the different games since.






As for an actual completely underrated mon, any of the Regional Birds, but the Talonflame and Corviknight lines especially.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

wigglytuff is a weapon of mass destruction


----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 16, 2021)

I was so bummed when Mightyena didn't make the SwSh cut.  However, I am immensely grateful for the Pokemon Fit/Sitting Cuties series because there are now/will finally be plushes for Pokemon who never had any before!  I jumped the gun and got a Mightyena from Japan instead of waiting for the US release the moment they were available.  She sits on my desk and is my "therapy dog" whenever I get stressed during Zoom classes.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 16, 2021)

mightybeeb said:


> I was so bummed when Mightyena didn't make the SwSh cut.  However, I am immensely grateful for the Pokemon Fit/Sitting Cuties series because there are now/will finally be plushes for Pokemon who never had any before!  I jumped the gun and got a Mightyena from Japan instead of waiting for the US release the moment they were available.  She sits on my desk and is my "therapy dog" whenever I get stressed during Zoom classes.


It was a missed opportunity to not give Mightyena Strong Jaw. Hyenas have among the strongest bites in the natural world.


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 16, 2021)

Psyduck/Golduck.  Maybe sometime I might try to do a Sun/Moon run with just Psyduck?


----------



## Baalf (Apr 17, 2021)

mightybeeb said:


> I was so bummed when Mightyena didn't make the SwSh cut.  However, I am immensely grateful for the Pokemon Fit/Sitting Cuties series because there are now/will finally be plushes for Pokemon who never had any before!  I jumped the gun and got a Mightyena from Japan instead of waiting for the US release the moment they were available.  She sits on my desk and is my "therapy dog" whenever I get stressed during Zoom classes.



I know what you mean by favorites not making it into Pokemon sword and shield.





Just... Drowzee. Fat, silly Drow-Drow. I don't care what anyone says, I think he is kind of adorable. Also that expression is just hilarious. He looks like he is high as a kite right now. I guess all those dreams he has been eating has been giving him some side effect.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 17, 2021)

Baalf said:


> I know what you mean by favorites not making it into Pokemon sword and shield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"it was all a trick. I deceived you"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2021)

Altaria is a big poofy snuggle borb <3


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 17, 2021)

Eevee!

I know, I know.... But hey...





ÒwÓ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Ekans


----------



## Mineph (Apr 17, 2021)

*Casually*

Politoed (froggy!!!)
Murkrow/Honchkrow (mafia crime birds...)
Wingull (cute like a seagull but way less of a dick)
Banette (i just think it's neat)
Mime Jr. (baby!! i think mimes/jesters/clowns are so cute.. not Mr. Mime tho U___U givin my Mime Jr. an everstone lmao)
*Competitively*

Vaporeon (Absolute _unit_ of a water type; with decent bulk and sp. atk and access to Wish/Yawn it can be an absolute bastard and I love it. You get that nature and IV/EV combo just right and _oogh_. Miss me with that Gyarados and Rotom-wash shite tbh I'm Vaporeon gang)
Water Compaction Palossand w/ Weakness Policy + Shore Up (This might be a meme-y build but it's _so funny-- _in doubles, using a multi-hit water move on Palossand and raise its defense several stages and well as its special atk, use Shore Up for HP recovery and buckle in lmfao)
Decidueye (Unique typing and Long Reach ability make it fun to use despite its fragility. Also both its regular and shiny color schemes are kind of baller)
Salazzle (Oblivious Salazzle with Substitute, Knock Off, Toxic, and Nasty Plot = actually pog) 
*[EDIT]:* I forgot to mention its held item being Black Sludge so it gets a bit of HP recovery each turn and so it can keep setting up substitutes when they inevitably get broken. A speed-boosting nature and max speed EVs make this thing _hella _fast, and as long as your opponent doesn't have a Trick Room setter you can just Knock Off their item, poison them and then stall them out until they either switch or sack that pokemon; rinse and repeat. Salazzle has gotten me through a lot of comp matches this way.​

Weak Armor Polteageist w/ Shell Smash + Strength Sap & White Herb (A bitch to set up but worth it if you're able to imo. Destroying pokemon with absurd attack with my pink teapot is supremely satisfying)


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

Nidoking. )8<
Unknowns. 
Beedrill.
Gyardos (people only want the angry abused one)
Tentacruel


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Roserade. I just LOVE Roserade!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2021)

Magikarp. :>


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 1, 2021)

I just want him to be good, making Leech Life an 80 power move was a step in the right direction but still...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> I just want him to be good, making Leech Life an 80 power move was a step in the right direction but still...
> View attachment 108825


not enough furries of this


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 6, 2021)

In my opinion, Delphox.

Everybody was whining about wanting another fire fighting type, instead we got fire psychic which is arguably better because fiery fists got nothing on Summoning a literal inferno from a your finger tips.


----------



## Baalf (May 8, 2021)

Sappho said:


> In my opinion, Delphox.
> 
> Everybody was whining about wanting another fire fighting type, instead we got fire psychic which is arguably better because fiery fists got nothing on Summoning a literal inferno from a your finger tips.



??? I'm pretty sure no one wanted another fire fighting type.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 8, 2021)

Baalf said:


> ??? I'm pretty sure no one wanted another fire fighting type.


Was that the case? I must have gotten mixed up


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 28, 2021)

I've been using Mandibuzz as my dedicated sweeper-buster on Showdown for about a week now and I just beat someone almost entirely with it.





__





						[Gen 8] National Dex replay: YeetusTheThird vs. General Pino - Pokémon Showdown
					

Watch a replay of a Pokémon battle between YeetusTheThird and General Pino ([Gen 8] National Dex)



					replay.pokemonshowdown.com


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 31, 2021)

I always enjoyed using Archeops back when I played a lot of white/black, not sure how he was competitively as I didn't have playable internet growing up but he was always one of my favorites!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 31, 2021)

MaliceDaBear said:


> I always enjoyed using Archeops back when I played a lot of white/black, not sure how he was competitively as I didn't have playable internet growing up but he was always one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 117407


Man I used Archeops in white and he absolutely _shredded_. Ended up usurping my starter, and soloing the last three gyms.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 31, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Man I used Archeops in white and he absolutely _shredded_. Ended up usurping my starter, and soloing the last three gyms.


Yeah I remember him being quite the powerhouse, he's definitely my favorite of the fossil pokemon


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 31, 2021)

These absolute chads.
It's not as liked as it's pre-evolution version, Nickit. But Thievuls are just not loved enough.






Who needs a generic ass legendary. These fellas giving all the "basic" pokemons a good name.
I don't/didn't play sword/shield so I don't care about it's stats, these handsome bastards are my pokesona.
_Sorry Incineroar, but you don't have that sly personality these fellas do. Plus you're far from underrated, you even got in Smash._


----------



## Baalf (Aug 1, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> These absolute chads.
> It's not as liked as it's pre-evolution version, Nickit. But Thievuls are just not loved enough.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Pokemon? Wow, there's a lot, now.


----------



## Goatess (Aug 2, 2021)

Cranidos! Love all my fossil pokemon but they have a special place in my heart


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 2, 2021)

Basculin! Always liked that little rascal, haha.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 6, 2021)

Creepy scarecrow dude that stalks people in the desert? Yes please.
Seriously. I see nobody talk about cacturne. He's awesome.​


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Aug 6, 2021)

All the Generation 2 starters.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 6, 2021)

DrifterJellybean said:


> All the Generation 2 starters.


A solid trio to be sure.


----------

